# Introducing Petey



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

well, today we drove to the shelter to look atbunnies. we got there and there were three to chose from..two of themwere not very friendly, and one was kind of messy. the other was reallysweet and cute..so long story short we ended up bringing him home withus. This is Petey. He's a neutered lop, and he's at least 5 monthsold. Im not sure what kind of lop he is..he's a little bigger thanpeapoo and he's fuzzier than her to, so maybe a mini lop? or a holland?i dont know.. but he is REALLY sweet!!!


----------



## redestarrosa (Apr 29, 2006)

he is so cute!

i am trading Boogie for a holland lop male, he is all black, i couldn'tsee the pic of the black one very well, but when i get him i will postpic...

he got partial pedigree, his momma got full pedigree, the daddy don't have pedigree but he is full holland lop, i seen the pic, 

your petey looks like the little black one's momma


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

OMG cute..you made a great choice...Peapoo andPetey..what a sweetie..I think that he's a mini-lop. I told you you'dget one:wink:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> OMG cute..you made a great choice...Peapoo and Petey..what asweetie..I think that he's a mini-lop. I told you you'd getone:wink:


thanks! lol, yeah i kind of new i was coming homewith one to...i crammed the cage in the back of the car just incase:wink:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2006)

Ohhhh Wow,what a gorgeous little boy he is:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Ohhhh Wow,what a gorgeous little boy he is:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


he was SO adorable and sweet i just couldn't leave him there!! and hewas already neutered and micro chipped...i was shocked that they onlycharged me $30:shock:

*edit* oh and he's already litterbox trained! hurray!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

$30.00 for that sweet little priceless face???? What a honey!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

how could anybody turn that down?! theshelter found him (cage and all) outside all alone...how could someoneabandon him??!!!!



im going to keep him and peapoo separated for awhile, but ealier when iwas fixing peapoo's cage she got out and ran straight to the bathroomwhere he is:shock:... i went running in there after her..she completelyignored himonder:.smelled him and hopped away..i hope they will likeeach other later and that everything goes well!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

Some people are idiots!!! He's so lucky you adopted him


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

they must have been an idiot to give such a cute little boy up!!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *cheryl13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OhhhhWow,what a gorgeous little boy he is:inlove:
> ...


he really does look sweet,wow and he was $30 plus neutered and micro chipped,now thats pretty good

Ohhh and you got a handsome little guy to go with it



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> he really does look sweet,wow and he was $30 plus neutered and micro chipped,now thats pretty good


yeah thats what i thought! its going to cost a lot more than that to get peapoo spayed! lol


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *cheryl13 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > he really does look sweet,wow and he was $30 plus neutered and micro chipped,now thats pretty good
> ...


yeah,but at least it will all be worth it in the end 



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

hopefully we can get that done soon!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2006)

Sometimes an unspayed female can be "mean" to a neutered male so be careful with the introduction


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

oh that was an accident..lol.. it might beawhile before they're introduced...i'm not sure...but whenever it is iam definately going to be careful and take it slow


----------



## cheryl (Apr 29, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> how could anybody turn that down?! the shelterfound him (cage and all) outside all alone...how could someone abandonhim??!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> im going to keep him and peapoo separated for awhile, but ealier when iwas fixing peapoo's cage she got out and ran straight to the bathroomwhere he is:shock:... i went running in there after her..she completelyignored himonder:.smelled him and hopped away..i hope they will likeeach other later and that everything goes well!!


aww i just dont know how someone could do that,just dump their petcause they have had enough of it,and why do these kinds of people justdump them on the door step of a shelter?are they to ashamed to showtheir face?hmmmm..some people can be so cruel without thinkingsometimes :?,anyway im happy that he has a good home now where he willbe loved .



Heres to peapoo and petey may they have a happy bunnyship forever



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > laterand that everything goes well!!
> ...


oh i hope so, but i guess we wont know until we try..lol


----------



## Blyre (Apr 29, 2006)

Petey is adorable. I love his coloring.

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Eve (Apr 29, 2006)

Petey is SOOO adorable! I absolutely love him! :inlove:

He kind of looks like my new bun Layla. 

What a lucky boy that you took him home, he is such a sweet littlething, I'm glad he is going to have such a wonderful life with you andPeapoo.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> Petey is SOOO adorable! I absolutely love him! :inlove:
> 
> He kind of looks like my new bun Layla.
> 
> What a lucky boy that you took him home, he is such a sweet littlething, I'm glad he is going to have such a wonderful life with you andPeapoo.



thank you! im SO glad i got him!i love him and ialready can't imagine my life without the sweet little guy! lol...itsfunny how it only takes a little while to get so attached tothem!!:bunnydance:



that shelter must not have given him any hay...ive already refilled hishay thing twice..he dives right into it.. i didnt see any at theshelter, but i have never seen a bunny so excited over hay!



*edit* wow, his coloringdoes looka lot like your bun


----------



## Eve (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear his hay is bringing him so much pleasure.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> I'mglad to hear his hay is bringing him so much pleasure.


i wassurprised that he got so excited! he's probably finished his second haybin full by now...lol..should i just keep giving it to him? or not givehim unlimited hay right nowif he's never had itbefore?onder:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 30, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats!

You can give him unlimited hay. That's the one thing thatusually won't upset a bunny's stomach if they have a lot rightaway. 

Do you know when he was neutered? You might want to call theshelter and get a date. Don't let Peapoo near him until 4weeks after his neuter date, because he could still have living spermleft. Accidents have happened before!:shock:

I think they'll be a beautiful couple!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks



he was neutered and had a check up april10th, 20 days ago..they gave us all his health records they had.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

oh poor petey!! that shelter didnt trim hisnails! they were SO long!!! poor little guy! he didn't even care wheni cut them...it looks like its more comfortable for him to walknow..they were so long i was afraid to wait until latertocut them! 

here's one of the shorter nails..after i had already trimmed it some...they were SO long!









heres the picture of him they had on their website... its not a very good picture of him:?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 30, 2006)

Congratulations on your new boy - he is adorable. I hope that when the introductions start, he and Peapoo become great friends!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 30, 2006)

Aw, Petey is soooo adorable. Congratulations!

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 30, 2006)

:yes:

I can't wait to hear what Peapoo thinks of him.

Congrats on your new broken holland/mini lop! Very adorable!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

i love the little guy:bunnyheart! he's stillkind of shy, but he hasnt even been here 24hrs yet so thatsunderstandable..he is definately better than yesterday. he hasnt eatenany of his pellets, but he has eaten three containers full of timothyhay..he LOVES it! right now he's exploring the bunny room aka thedownstairsbathroom.he hates the slippery floor, so i had toput towels and rugs on the floor..peapoo gets her playtime in mybedroom now instead of the bathroom...she doesnt seem to mind since mybedroom is bigger and has carpet so she doesnt slide.. plus herbig nic cube cage is in there so she can go in and out as shepleases.. 

i cant wait to see what peapoo thinks of him! im kind of dreading itand looking forward to it..lol...i really hope they'll getalong eventually! but i guess that will be awhile...we're still lookingat vets to get peapoo spayed, but haven't found one we like yet..wewill probably wait until this summer ( i get out in 4 wks) when i canstay home with her to make sure she's ok after the surgery ...my mom isterrified that something will happen to "the little baby girl"..soshe's sort of hesitating to get it done..but we will get it done.. wow,i didnt realise how long this was...lol...:wink:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 30, 2006)

oh im so happy!! i let petey out in a closedarea in the living room (on the carpet so he wouldntslide)and he started doing binkies:wink::inlove:!! he's socute! and he's starting to come over and nudge my hand for noserubs!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Boo (May 1, 2006)

awwww.... he is sooo cute
and he looks so comfy


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 1, 2006)

he's a fluffy little guy!


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 1, 2006)

Petey is such a cutie pie!!!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 1, 2006)

Wow! Congrats....Petey looks a lot like Trix!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 1, 2006)

thanks guys! he's really starting to come out ofhis shell today! he's upstairs hopping around... he hates the woodfloors and will only stay on the rug in the middle of the floor, so ionly have to check on him every now and then. unlike peapoo who has tobe followed around everywhere she goes..

wow he does kind of look like trix...it looks like he has more black on him though


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 1, 2006)

well, today i had to go ahead and move petey'scages into my room...they were taking up to much space in thedownstairs bathroom and nobody could hardly get ready in there...iwould be afraid that he is sick or something, and being around peapoowouldnt be good...but he just went to the vet right before we got him,so im not that worried.. 

there is plenty of space between their cages because it hasnt been amonth since his neuter yet, and we wouldnt want and accidentallitters.. on may 10th it will be a month. then i guess ill let themjust get to know each other( through the cagebars)for awhile and then we'll have to start the bonding..theyve been laying beside each other, well as close as they can get toeach other, so i guess its good that theyre not growling and such..butthe bonding still might be a problem..peapoo was been really nervousaround him at first and freaked out and tried to run away from him...

i need them to be bonded as soon as possible, but im not rushing...itsjust that ina few months we will be living at thelake and i havent fixed them a place there yet, so they'll have to stayhere for awhile. they would be fine the way they are..i would just likethem to be together


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

both peapoo and petey seemmore relaxedand happytoday..when i first put their cages in the same roomthey were a little tense at first..especially peapoo...now theyre bothjust stretched out in their cages:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2006)

Yay! and this will also be good later so that they get used to each other's scents. Do you know yet when Peapoo will be spayed?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

i have no clue when she'll be fixed!..my momis scared to have it done because she doesn't want her to get hurt, butshe knows that it will help her to...so she just wants to be sure aboutit first...it took meweeks to talk her into getting anotherbunny..also i get out of school in a few weeks so we'll probably get itdone after that because my mom will feel better about it if i can stayhome and look after her...peapoo and petey are our little babies!

i keep reading that if your going to bond two bunnies you should switchtheir cages everyday...should i do that? and if so when should i startthat?


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2006)

You could do that, as long as their cages are set up relatively the same. Otherwise they could get confused.

Another idea would be to switch their mats, or put a towel in there toswitch. You can do that any time, as long as you monitor them closelyto make sure everything is hunky dory.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

well peapoo's used to both cages, so i think shewould be fine with it... pretty much the only time they arein their cages is when i'm at school.when i get home its bunny playtimefor them! one goes in the bathroom and one goes in the bedroom..so ithink they would be fine... i guess i'll probably start doing that


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

also...peapoo likes to play outside a lot... iwas thinking that maybe petey would like it to, but i wasnt sure how todo it without stressing him out...and i also wanted to wait until he'ssettled in... any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 2, 2006)

I think being outside is very natural to them. Pebbles loves it.
You could try putting Petey on the lawn with the top half of his cage over him so he is secure.

Here is my link to when I had a bunny friend staying with Pebbles for 2 weeks.
There is one picture showing Cocoa in the cage top being outside.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=5

Rainbows!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 2, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> I think being outside is very natural tothem. Pebbles loves it.
> You could try putting Petey on the lawn with the top half of his cage over him so he is secure.
> 
> Here is my link to when I had a bunny friend staying with Pebbles for 2 weeks.
> ...


oh yeah, i remember reading over thatnow. i guess i'll take him out this wknd or this wk sometime..dependingon the weather here...its been kind of cold outside


----------

